# What filter would be best for 28L tank?



## 1stgolf (5 Dec 2011)

Hi ive bought my daughter a pink aqua one 320 tank (28L) for xmas i was just wondering what internal filter would you says best to use?.
I will be putting in 2 maybe 3 gold fish for her.
This has nothing to do with a planted tank so mods please delete if need be.


----------



## Tom (6 Dec 2011)

I'd maybe try a Fluval U1 or U2. The U2 has much more room for media, but you might want to turn the flow down a bit for Goldies. 

Tom


----------



## ZliBrka (6 Dec 2011)

I think your aquarium is too small for even one gold fish. They need much more space. 
You shold consider buying some other kind of fish (like betta splendans) or RCS.


----------



## Tom (6 Dec 2011)

It'll be fine for some small goldfish to start with, but yes they will outgrow the tank


----------



## si-man (6 Dec 2011)

Will outgrow that in less than 6 months.


----------



## ghostsword (6 Dec 2011)

Put some guppies or endlers. One male and two females, then add a amano shrimp.

For filter a eheim 2013 is good enough.


___________________________

I don't know what is the secret of success, but the secret of failure is trying to please the world!


----------



## hinch (7 Dec 2011)

he's probably thinking internal if its a little tank for his daughter.

go with an Eheim 2400 Aquaball 45 will be perfect flow rate for the tank even if you decide to plant it at that size.

+1 with the gold fish are  a bad idea. go with some small tropicals.


----------



## spyder (7 Dec 2011)

These tanks used to come with a small internal.

+2 on goldfish. Show your daughter some gold white cloud mountain minnows. Great active fish, much more suitable and no heater required if kept in centrally heated home. They would produce less waste which means less tank maintenance and better water quality. You could have 4-6 no problem.


----------



## ghostsword (7 Dec 2011)

The aquaballs are nice fish, and yes, the whitecloud minows are great fish for a room temperature tank, you can have it in a variety of forms.


----------



## gmartins (7 Dec 2011)

Hey,

I'd go with a hang-on filter from eheim. They are nice filters, quite silent and wont occupy much space in an already small tank.

cheers,

GM


----------



## spyder (7 Dec 2011)

gmartins said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I'd go with a hang-on filter from eheim. They are nice filters, quite silent and wont occupy much space in an already small tank.
> 
> ...



Aquastart 320's have a hinged lid so unless it's removed HOB's are no good. As for internals any small internal would be fine with lighter stocking.


----------



## 1stgolf (9 Dec 2011)

Thanks for all the replys. And for those of you who are worried that the goldies will outgrow the tank withen 6 months dont worry as the tanks for my 4 year old daughter that will most likely get bored of the tank before 6 months and my mate has a 5ft tank housed with goldies and would be happy to rehome thme for me. once this happens im going to turn it into a planted nano


----------

